# Gerald Green must be really good



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Jerry West was trying really hard to draft Green once he started falling. Last time he traded for a high school guard in the mid first round, he got Kobe Bryant.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

If Jerry thought he was going to be on Kobe's level he would have drafted him from the beginning.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

did Green even work out for Memphis?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

ralaw said:


> If Jerry thought he was going to be on Kobe's level he would have drafted him from the beginning.


  How could he, he had the 19th selection in the draft and the Celts took Green at 18!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

whiterhino said:


> How could he, he had the 19th selection in the draft and the Celts took Green at 18!


Uh, maybe he could have traded up beforehand if he really liked Green that much?


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

sherwin said:


> Jerry West was trying really hard to draft Green once he started falling. Last time he traded for a high school guard in the mid first round, he got Kobe Bryant.


Well whatever Jerry West wants MUST be right!

Dahntay Jones an Troy Bell from a few years back panned out great!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I just gotta get in on the action.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

onecooljew said:


> Well whatever Jerry West wants MUST be right!
> 
> Dahntay Jones an Troy Bell from a few years back panned out great!



You are refering to the Trade for for D. Jones and Troy Bell..

Jones was the best player out of that trade easily.. and Jones is an outstanding defender who should be starting in the future.. Banks is not starting (though is a great defender).... so i don't know what you mean

West has draft some good players- though he has drafted his share of bad ones..

he likes players from winning programs apparently.. he got Gooden, Warrick, Jones....


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Jwill55gRizZ said:


> Jones was the best player out of that trade easily.. and Jones is an outstanding defender who should be starting in the future.. Banks is not starting (though is a great defender).... so i don't know what you mean



you convenientyly forget to mention that troy bell is not even in the league anymore...so the trade ends up being marcus banks and kendrick perkins for dahntay jones...so who got the better of the trade???


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Jwill55gRizZ said:


> You are refering to the Trade for for D. Jones and Troy Bell..
> 
> Jones was the best player out of that trade easily.. and Jones is an outstanding defender who should be starting in the future.. *Banks* is not starting (though is a great defender).... so i don't know what you mean
> 
> ...


Banks as you refer to, was never in the trade. West traded for Troy Bell, who is not even in the NBA anymore.

Just because West likes someone, does not automatically make im the "Next One"


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Banks was in the trade. It was Marcus Banks an Kendrick Perkins for Troy Bell and Dahntay Jones,


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

It's very likely Gerald Green ends up the best player from this draft.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> Banks was in the trade. It was Marcus Banks an Kendrick Perkins for Troy Bell and Dahntay Jones,



Considering Perkins has not done anything (i must admit i have not seen anything impressive from him-is he improving at all celtics fans).. 

If that assumption is true, which i think is true based on the statistics..

Dahntay Jones for Marcus Banks goes to Jones, who guarded Kobe as well as anyone in the league.. Banks is a great defensive point guard too, however, has yet to show consistency yet.. I think right now Jones>Banks.. Im not a fan of the Grizzlies or Celtics so i lack bias.. that's just my opinion though..


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Yeah its not hard to understand why Gerald Green could be a great player, he is already easily better than half the NBA athletically, if not more than that. A lot of teams will realize they might have made a mistake.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Jwill55gRizZ said:


> Jones was the best player out of that trade easily.. and Jones is an outstanding defender who should be starting in the future.. Banks is not starting (though is a great defender).... so i don't know what you mean


Wait, what? Banks is at Jones' defensive level and he actually can play offense effectively.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Jwill55gRizZ said:


> Considering Perkins has not done anything (i must admit i have not seen anything impressive from him-is he improving at all celtics fans)..


Perkins is set to be the Celtics' future center. How's that?

He's a defensive-minded center that is a strong as anyone in the league. Perkins is a good rebounder on both sides of the ball. He's pretty athletic for a center, but he needs to work on his footwork.



> Dahntay Jones for Marcus Banks goes to Jones, who guarded Kobe as well as anyone in the league.. Banks is a great defensive point guard too, however, has *yet to show consistency yet*.


How can you be consistent when you're only allowed minimal touches each game?


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

onecooljew said:


> *Banks as you refer to, was never in the trade.* West traded for Troy Bell, who is not even in the NBA anymore.
> 
> Just because West likes someone, does not automatically make im the "Next One"


How do i give someone a negative rep?


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Premier said:


> Perkins is set to be the Celtics' future center. How's that?
> 
> He's a defensive-minded center that is a strong as anyone in the league. Perkins is a good rebounder on both sides of the ball. He's pretty athletic for a center, but he needs to work on his footwork.
> 
> ...



I'll be watching Perkins closely if he is on the floor this year.. and you have a good point with Banks getting limied touches.. I really like Banks personally.. and think he should be starting.. I really like Jones, and thought Perkins was doing nothing constructive for the Celtics.. If he is, then they win the deal.. If he is not, then i take memphis because i like Jones over Banks (which shows you how much i like jones)..


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Premier said:


> Wait, what? Banks is at Jones' defensive level and he actually can play offense effectively.


Sorry, if thats a statement, i disagree.. if its a question than Jones is currently the better of the two defenders. Banks is Extremely fast in the open court and should be starting for the Celtics in my opinion, but offensively Jones has shown more. Jones was playing really well late in the season/playoffs..


----------



## Nitestalker (May 3, 2004)

Regardless of who is the better player, (Jones or Banks) Even to a grizzlies fan it should be pretty abvious that Grizzlies didnt do well in that draft and should have stuck with banks and Perkins...HOwever, i think WEst wanted athleticism in his lineup and gambled with Jones and Bell who were said to be one of the more athletic players in the draft at that time...although i didnt like the trade at that time and still dont, at least WEst was willing to make some gambles...and back to hte topic of Green....

I dont think it was only West who wanted to trade up for Green...i'm pretty sure some of the better teams who had lower picks tried to trade up to the 15-20 range in order to get a shot at him...i might be wrong..but thatz just a feeling i've had after the Bobcats didnt take a shot at him with the 13th pick...but i'm guessing nothing panned out? And with Green being scouted pretty heavily and being apparently hyped out as the next T-Mac, i dont think it was WEst's genius that "found" him....Although West has done some pretty amazing things in the past...<Kobe for Divac....etc>

The Grizzlies didnt have a bad draft of their own either though...if Warrick could play sf on a consistent basis and improve his shot and defense...he could emerge to be a solid starter who could be a defensive stopper...i see him making to at least one all star team.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Jwill55gRizZ said:


> Sorry, if thats a statement, i disagree.. if its a question than Jones is currently the better of the two defenders.


Actually, Jones is more of a Kobe stopper, not a _great_ defender. He held his opponents to an effective field goal percentage of .513. Banks, on the other hand, held his opponet to an effective field goal percentage of .402. Banks averaged about 1.7 more steals in 48 minutes (they have a similar number of minutes so it is acceptable to use the per 48 minute tool).


----------



## reach4thesky (Jul 6, 2005)

Jerry West havwn't been on his A game for a while now. I didn't get this draft  too much cause it was advertised as the worst HS class probably ever with no sure fire high school player and yet people were high on Webster and Green? 

Please people stop using athleticism :nonono: as the main tool to judge future success, you all remember players like Darius Miles, Stromile Swift,Kwame Brown and a bunch of others.


----------

